# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Bronchitis - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Bronchitis is een ontsteking van het slijmvlies in de luchtwegen (de vertakkingen van de luchtpijp en longblaasjes (bronchiën)). Als de bronchiën ontstoken of geïnfecteerd zijn, wordt er overtollige slijm aangemaakt, waardoor de luchtstroom in en uit de longen beperkt kan worden.
Acute bronchitis is gewoonlijk een kortdurende ziekte die veelal het gevolg is van een zware kou of een virus en wordt gekarakteriseerd door hoesten met slijm (sputum), pijn midden op de borst, soms koorts en een lichte vorm van kortademigheid.
Chronische bronchitis wordt gekenmerkt door de aanwezigheid van een slijmveroorzakende hoest gedurende drie maanden per jaar of in twee opeenvolgende jaren zonder dat een onderliggend ziekte de hoest kan verklaren. Mensen met chronische bronchitis hebben ook in uiteenlopende mate ademhalingsmoeilijkheden. Regelmatig hebben deze mensen infecties of ontstekingen in hun longen die hun ademhalingsmoeilijkheden verergeren. Chronische bronchitis kan gepaard gaan met chronische luchtwegobstructie (luchtwegvernauwing).
Chronische bronchitis kan vaak samenhangen met astma of emfyseem en is daarom vaak lastig te onderscheiden van astma en emfyseem.
*
Hoe krijg je bronchitis?
*
Acute bronchitis wordt bijna altijd veroorzaakt doordat er virussen in de luchtwegen komen en daar een infectie (ontsteking) veroorzaken. Het afweersysteem van het lichaam vecht tegen deze virussen, waardoor de zwelling toeneemt en de slijmproductie hoger wordt. In de meeste gevallen veroorzaken de virussen die verkoudheid veroorzaken ook acute bronchitis. Soms wordt acute bronchitis ook door bacteriën veroorzaakt. Dit gebeurt vooral na een virus infectie zoals een verkoudheid.
Als de luchtwegen langere tijd geïrriteerd zijn, wordt er constant veel slijm geproduceerd, wordt het slijmvlies van de bronchiën dikker, krijgt men een prikkelende hoest, kan de luchtdoorstroming worden gehinderd en is er gevaar voor niet te genezen beschadigingen. De bronchiën vormen dan een ideale broedplaats voor infecties. Roken is meestal de oorzaak van chronische bronchitis. Chronische bronchitis kan ook het gevolg zijn van een reeks aanvallen van acute bronchitis. Acute bronchitis kan overgaan in chronische bronchitis. Andere oorzaken zijn onder meer industriële luchtvervuiling door bijvoorbeeld verkeer of verf.

*Hoe ernstig is bronchitis?*

De meeste gevallen van acute bronchitis verdwijnen binnen enkele dagen tot een week. Ernstige gevallen kunnen ook zorgen voor algehele malaise (zich niet lekker voelen) en pijn op de borst. Chronische bronchitis begint met hele lichte klachten. Bij sommige mensen worden de klachten in de loop van de jaren steeds erger en deze kunnen zelfs zo ernstig worden dat ze het leven van de patiënten bedreigen. Chronische bronchitis gaat vaak gepaard met andere longaandoeningen, zoals longemfyseem.

*Hoe lang duurt bronchitis?*

Meestal verdwijnt acute bronchitis binnen enkele dagen tot een week zonder medische tussenkomst. Soms echter duurt de hoest in verband met acute bronchitis een aantal weken of maanden. Dit komt omdat het lang duurt voordat de ontsteking in de longen genezen is.
Chronische bronchitis is een aandoening die steeds erger wordt en waarvoor geen genezing bestaat. De klachten duren in het algemeen maanden achtereen. De klachten kunnen minder worden, maar dan opnieuw terugkomen, vooral in de winter. De klachten duren langer naarmate de aandoening erger wordt. Geleidelijk aan moet men voortdurend hoesten, wat 's morgens en bij vochtig koud weer erger wordt. Naarmate de chronische bronchitis langer duurt, komen luchtweginfecties steeds vaker voor.
*
Hoe wordt bronchitis behandeld?*

Veel gevallen van acute bronchitis gaan vanzelf over zonder behandeling. Chronische bronchitis kan effectiever worden behandeld als het in de vroege stadia van de ziekte wordt vastgesteld. Er bestaat geen genezing tegen chronische bronchitis, maar er zijn verschillende soorten medicijnen die helpen om de ontsteking onder controle te houden en de klachten te verlichten.

De luchtwegverwijders zijn medicijnen die worden voorgeschreven om de spieren van de luchtwegen te ontspannen, waardoor het gemakkelijker wordt om de longen te vullen en te legen. De luchtwegverwijders helpen om de bronchiën te verwijden en het slijm te verwijderen. Deze medicijnen worden gewoonlijk toegediend met een inhalator.

Blijvende klachten en een ernstigere vorm van de ziekte kunnen worden behandeld met ontstekingsremmende medicijnen, corticosteroïden genaamd. Deze worden meestal toegediend met een inhalator.

_Bron: www.astrazeneca.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

Voor de geïnteresseerden onder ons. Soms komt Hyperventilatie ook voor bij Bronchitis (heb dit zelf vaak gehad toen ik klein was, en kreeg er zelf altijd hyperventilatie bij) Dus bij deze een link naar het Artikel over Hyperventilatie: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33354#post33354

----------

